# Which Nissan Has The Best Gas Mileage?



## AznBoiBryant (Dec 29, 2004)

So which nissan has the best gas mileage stock and a one that is modded with a H/I/E?

My guess is the stock 95-98 200sx with the Ga16DE that gets 27-29/36-39 MPG


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

My SE-R is getting infinite miles per gallon...it uses no gas sitting in the shop!

When it's on the track, though, it gets a paltry 15 miles per gallon.


----------



## Ninja (Jun 18, 2005)

if you use it right, manual GA16 b13, much lighter than the b14. 

If you REALLY want milage, get yerself a Geo Metro.

roflcopter


----------



## Tee Koo (May 19, 2004)

I think K10 Micra has at least one of the best mileages of Nissans. With stock engine it does something like 40-45mpg when driving in city :thumbup:


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

The Diesel engined Pathfinder/Frontiers also have good mileage


----------



## 240sxstud (Sep 20, 2005)

Each car is different IMO, those estimates they give you at the dealership are usually so much BS it's not even funny. There's too many things to consider (gas quality, type of gas, driver, transmission, etc.) I calculate my gas mileage everytime I fill up and I've ranged from 19-36 mpg just this summer. And I only fill up at 2 different places 99% of the time. A lot of it has to do with how I drove, where I drove, and how long my trips were. 

Diesel vehicles and 3cylinders are going to get the best though most likely, lol. Just get a Geo Coupe with manual transmission, and you're set, or just kill yourself and get a bike


----------



## Tee Koo (May 19, 2004)

240sxstud said:


> Diesel vehicles and 3cylinders are going to get the best though most likely


(...micra is 4 cylinder  )
And as my dad has always calculated after every fill up of the tank, how much is the mileage, he hasn't ever got lower than 36,2mpg with his Micra. Normally it is something between 43-45mpg and he really doesn't save fuel by his driving style :thumbup: 

My Micra's mileage is something like 30-33mpg, but technicly it is pretty much the same car as N12 with lower weight


----------



## nvd sentra se (Sep 25, 2005)

my sentra gets 29-38 mpg


----------



## WoLfFaNgZ (Nov 8, 2004)

46 city 50 highway woo hoo!

http://www.fueleconomy.gov/feg/noframes/1208.shtml 


right now im getting about the same


----------

